# Where am I?



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I don't recall exactly, but I am pretty sure it was the main stream of a metro area river.
The pool below the the whitewater had 2 really big fish that seemed to be waiting for something.
Maybe enough water to make it past the rocks? :lol:


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

Dodge Park?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Nope. Right river though.
Hint, there is a tunnel over 100' long that the right (North) side of that tunnel leads directly into......

Wait, thats no hint, thats a dead giveaway.


----------



## USMCEOD (Aug 30, 2007)

Is that the detroit river?


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

Man, I was certain it was Dodge...The only tunnel I know of is the one in Downtown Utica, but I don't think there is a pedestrian bridge there.

Is it Mt. Clemens?

Did you get a positive ID on the two fish?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

> The only tunnel I know of is the one in Downtown Utica,


Bingo!!! The pedestrian bridge is at the end of the tunnel.

Yes I did ID the fish, but they won't look the same in a week.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I'll be over there in a little bit. Bringing the 4 and 6 wt. to try to play with some smallies and gills, but I think I'll start with the 9 wt..........


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

I am proud of my Clinton River knowledge!

Good luck catching those fall-run suckers! (j/k)

Seriously, catch those beasts!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

ESOX said:


> Bingo!!! The pedestrian bridge is at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> Yes I did ID the fish, but they won't look the same in a week.



Used to walk that bridge quite often 40 years ago. Of course that is a picture of the new version.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Used to walk that bridge quite often 40 years ago. Of course that is a picture of the new version.


AHHH back in the days when Utica was a sleepy little town, and there was a Ford tractor dealer at the end of the block.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

ESOX said:


> AHHH back in the days when Utica was a sleepy little town, and there was a Ford tractor dealer at the end of the block.


Yeah remember Engles Cheverlot and Jerome Duncan Ford, Sinclair gas station, Ben Franklin store.......

My dad had a gas station on the corner of Canal and Van **** next to Blackeets tool rental.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

And M-59 was a two lane blacktop, with excellent pheasant hunting along it's length........

Damn we ARE getting old....


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

My parents first "house" was a loft above a store in downtown Utica.

Before that they would walk the country roads into town from 26 Mile.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

ESOX said:


> And M-59 was a two lane blacktop, with excellent pheasant hunting along it's length........
> 
> Damn we ARE getting old....


Used to work on a farm right at M-53 and 59. Farmhouse was right where Jarod's jewelery is now. Some of the best pheasant hunting was along M-53 to the north up to 21 mile rd.

Not getting old---just much more experienced


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

That would be the old D'Hondt farm??

I pick a few veggies for them myself


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

back2spool said:


> That would be the old D'Hondt farm??
> 
> I pick a few veggies for them myself




The one with a pond? No, we were right next to D'hondt. Name was Vyncke. Vyncke was right next to the freeway then 2 D'Hondts farms. I worked there '64-67


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

Gotcha. 

I worked there a little when they needed extra help in the mid-late 80's, but my brother busted his hind for them.

I am only 34 and I remember when it was all farms. Now people move here and just assume it was always developed.


----------

